# my dear sm family please pray for my daughter



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Our oldest daughter Tammy found a dime size lump on her lymph gland, she had a MRI a week ago and finally got the results. The MRI saw a mass, so Thursday she has a soft tissue MRI, please pray. I'll keep you updated. I love you:wub:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

You got it. Will do. Hiugs


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no, Paula. Sending prayers. Hoping that it's benign and she'll be fine. You've gone through way too much. :huh:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am sorry, I hope it turns out to be nothing.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula, Tammy has been in my prayers and thoughts. I hope Thursday's MRI brings good news that it is nothing serious.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula, I lifting Tammy up in prayer and have added her to my prayer groups.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Keeping Tammy in my prayers!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tammy goes on top of the list this week, Paula. Thank you for letting us be a part of her journey. You & Lorin continue to be remembered as well. Much love from us.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Paula, keeping your dear daughter in my prayers and sending positive thoughts your way. 
I hope it turns out to be benign just like in my case but I'm worrying every time during my periodically checkups.

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Paula, sending prayers and positive thoughts for Tammy.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh Paula, sending prayers for Tammy that it turns out to be nothing serious.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Prayers!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Prayers for your daughter.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Paula, sending prayers and positive thoughts for Tammy.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

My thoughts and Prayers will be with Tammi as she undergoes further tests!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sending prayers and good thoughts for your daughter.


----------



## IheartMalt (Apr 11, 2015)

Praying for Tammy..


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

sending prayers that it is nothing serious Paula, I'm sorry you have this worry.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey, Paula....I thin you need a break from all of this stuff.....may your daughter be just fine...and may all bad stuff be behind you!!!!!!!!!! :w00t:


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi Paula, I will keep your daughter in my prayers.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Lifting up prayers.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Paula, you and your are always in my prayers.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

sending positive thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Yes, Praying for you both!


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

Paula I hope your daughter gets only good news!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh no, Paula. I'm thinking and sending positive thoughts and, of course, my love. I hope this is just an ugly scare. Love you:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am wondering what the news is from yesterday, Paula. Holding you close in my heart!
Don't forget to breathe!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

We haven't heard anything today:blush: hopefully Monday, I can't even begin to Thank you enough. I'll update as so as we hear.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking back. Still keeping Tammy in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I just saw this,praying everything will be ok.. Hugs:wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Checking in, will check back Monday.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The waiting must be killing you, Paula. Sending loving prayers to hold you!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh, Paula, I am truly sorry. I will pray that it is nothing.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So it is Mon. early eve. in Vienna---any news?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking back...


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Dear Paula, I'm just seeing this. Sending lots of prayers and love. :grouphug:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Just seeing this Paula...praying for Tammy, hoping you got some good news. Stay strong my friend, I love you!!!


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi Paula, 
Just checking in. Sending lots of prayers your way.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is Tuesday night in Vienna & I am getting concerned that we don't know anything yet. Hopefully it is just a delayed reporting. Paula, please know that we are checking back & saying prayers for your entire family. Much love.


----------

